# 2 Streams on one network?



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

I already have 2 Premieres and a Stream. If I add a 6 tuner Roamio can I keep the existing Stream on the network in order to still be able to stream from the Premieres, since the Roamio has built-in streaming?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No need. The Stream inside the Roamio can still stream from the Premieres. Margret confirmed this via twitter.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

The real question will be "Is there any benefit to having a standalone Stream box on the network if you have a Roamio Plus/Pro?"


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I don't think there is. There is no way to pick which Stream is used by the iPad app so I assume it just selects the first one it finds on the network. So basically you'd end up with one or the other sitting completely unused. Unless they change the app to allow you to select which Stream it uses. Then it might be useful if you need to stream more then 4 shows simultaneously.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> I don't think there is. There is no way to pick which Stream is used by the iPad app so I assume it just selects the first one it finds on the network. So basically you'd end up with one or the other sitting completely unused. Unless they change the app to allow you to select which Stream it uses. Then it might be useful if you need to stream more then 4 shows simultaneously.


If I can't choose which TiVo to stream from when your out of the home then what's the point if you own multiple TiVo's???


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You can choose which TiVo to use, but you can't select which Stream it uses to transocde. It just automatically picks the first one it finds on your network. I don't think they ever intended people to have multiple Streams.

Note even though the Roamio Plus/Pro have an internal Stream it's still treated just like the external one. So even if the show is on that same TiVo it's still streamed across an internal network switch before being transcoded and sent out to the iPad. The Stream inside a Plus/Pro can be used by any Roamio or Premiere on your network, not just itself.


----------

